# Skyden and Aubin: Meet the betta family.



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is a story I made to show what it's like when a new betta comes home with my existing curious bettas. 

" Mom, I'm ready to go! I'll name him Skyden. " Said the tall boy with short brown hair who was carefully carrying me. I've come to realize now I have a life.. Pet stores aren't apart of me anymore. I'm going to have my own bowl to stretch my fins in! What a relief.

" Okay honey, but look over there! " Said the bored mother, waiting for her 14 year old son to hurry up with the picking process. Just then, a large cart of a new shipment of bettas had came in.

" MOM! THEY'RE HALF MOON TAILS! "
" GO LOOK! " 

The boy handed me to his mother who gently placed me in the basket of their cart. 

I swim over to the front of my tank, heart crushed. I knew what was happening. The boy was going to leave me for a new, more beautiful fish. Us veiltails aren't that special.. Let alone white ones. 

" Oh mom, I can't decide between this beautiful all white HM or this white and blue VT! "

" If I get both can we go? " said the already tired mother.

" THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU MOM! " 

They took me and this new fellow from the cart, to the register, and finally to the car. The boy sat us on his lap in the front seat, holding us in place. I thought to myself.. ' wow, what a lucky guy. he gets straight from the shipment truck to a home, while I've layed on that shelf for 3 months! ' 

I decided we might as well get to know each other, so I swimmed to the right edge of my pet store cup nearest the other guy, we were still on the boys lap.

" Hiya, I'm Skyden, and you are? " Said I.

" I don't know, he hasn't named me yet! "

We both laughed and shared small talk until we arrived to our new home.. The place of our dreams.

The boy took us into his bed room and set our cups down on a small black table, something the humans called a desk. The boy pulled out from his closet two large, tall clean vases with gravel, rocks, plants and a little cave area on the table and filled them with water. I was so excited to get out of this cup into that palace of a bowl! 

He took us out one by one into each of the two large vases. He then moved us over onto an area of his desk, and placed each of our matching vases next to each other with only a slim lamp in between. Just as I was enjoying some blood worms given to me by the boy, I saw three other large bowls on the other side of the room. They had two girls and a boy, one red girl, one white girl CT, and a male VT who was a beautiful turqoise. 

Just as I was about to rest under one of the rocks, (it had been a long day!) I noticed that Aubin, the white HM fellow from the pet store was calling me. We discussed we should say hi to our friends from across the room, Heather, Brent, and Suellen and introduce ourselves.

" Hi guys! I'm Skyden, and in the bowl next to me is Aubin, we are from Petsmart.. Um, what are your names? "

A beautiful red finned female pipes in with a high pitched Georgia accented voice and says 

" Hiya! I'm Suellen! I was bought from a fish farm in Georgia! This is Heather in the matching bowl next to me, the all white female, and this is Brent on the other side in the matching bowl also! Yeah.. The boy loves to keep our bowls matching and keep his room stylish! "

Brent and Heather said hello, and we all started to talk across the room to each other. 

I'm happy. I have four friends and a great owner and actually have good space to move around now. What a blessing the boy found me. 

END OF STORY.

I hope you enjoyed it, PLEASE COMMENT


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a cute story! :-D


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks!  I hope more people will comment.. Hint hint


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> Thanks!  I hope more people will comment.. Hint hint


I'm sure they will, but it'll take some time. :-D


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I really liked it, you have some writing talent there! C:


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you Jessabell!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good story, it's true? (somewhat of course)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Same question ^


Nice story!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I love it, you gave each fish a little charactor, you should continue they're adventures :-D Give us a glimps of the fish drama and new happenings of your wonderful betta world, how they feel, what they see, new challenges or changes in they're little lives. I would certianly read every short story!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you guys! More to come!


----------

